# Como armar mi primera caja de audio?



## sheetfire (Dic 26, 2012)

Muy buenas, si bien hace mucho que estoy metido en la electrónica y adquirí mucha experiencia jamas le di importancia a la parte de audio hasta ahora, y quisiera saber como está constituida la caja de parlantes que tiene un tweeter y dos parlantes mas(que no se que son), que recomendaciones basicas hay y que me sugieren para un ampli estereo hecho con 2 tda 2030, muchas gracias!


----------



## janston (Dic 26, 2012)

sheetfire dijo:


> Muy buenas, si bien hace mucho que estoy metido en la electrónica y adquirí mucha experiencia jamas le di importancia a la parte de audio hasta ahora, y quisiera saber como está constituida la caja de parlantes que tiene un tweeter y dos parlantes mas(que no se que son), que recomendaciones basicas hay y que me sugieren para un ampli estereo hecho con 2 tda 2030, muchas gracias!



buenas, fijate acá capo: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/cajas/cajas.html y acá: http://www.taringa.net/posts/info/5734267/Tipos-de-parlantes-y-cajas-acusticas.html

También acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/diseno-construccion-bafles-cajas-acusticas-10548/ y acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/

Lo que preguntás de las cajas es difícil de responder, son todas distintas. Habría que verlas para saber cómo funcionan.
Sobre el ampli, fijate en los parlantes que le vayas a poner la impedancia y la potencia, para ver si los puede mover. Para mi tendrías que buscar un par parlantes de 6" y un par de tweeters piezoeléctricos de buena calidad y listo.
En los parlantes a elegir fijate vos, depende de tu oído, de qué te guste escuchar. Tenés que ir a casas de audio y escuchar diferentes parlantes y buscar unos que te gusten. Si es por mi usaría Leea, o JBL, pero es mi opinión.
No te podés guiar mucho por marcas, cada una tiene productos buenos y malos. Hay que escucharlos

saludos

agrego:

Los parlantes Audifiel andan muy bien y son baratos también. Entrá a su página y fijate que hay muchos modelos para ver. Para vos que estás empezando en este tema, supongo que te gustarán.


----------



## sheetfire (Dic 26, 2012)

Janston son un ídolo, justo lo que estaba buscando, muchas gracias!!


----------

